# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm >  Thịt trâu gác bếp

## thuqn_vl

Thịt trâu gác bếp


Thịt trâu gác bếp

    Thịt trâu gác bếp là một món ăn đặc sản của vùng tây bắc Việt Nam thường thấy trong bữa ăn của Người Thái .
    Nếu Quý khách đã từng đi du lịch lên Điện Biên Phủ và được ghé thăm bản Thái :Frown: Phiêng lơi Hoặc Bản Mển)Thành Phố Điện biên Phủ và được thưởng thức món thịt trâu gác bếp uống Thịt trâu gác bếp với rượu cần và cùng các “Sao””noọng” Múa những điệu xòe cùng người Thái Điện biên thì chắc hẳn không quên được món khoái khẩu : Thịt trâu gác bếp và điệu xòe của em gái vùng cao.
Món thịt này thường được làm từ bắp của những chú Trâu, Bò nhà thả rong trên các vùng núi đồi Tây Bắc. Khi làm, người ta lóc các thớ thịt ra thành từng miếng kiểu con chì và thái dọc thớ, rồi hun bằng khói của than củi từ các núi đá. Với miếng thịt trâu thành phẩm, mùi khói gần như vẫn còn nguyên, song lại không gây khó chịu.
Gia vị chế biến đều là gia truyền, song sản phẩm khá thuần nhất. Người làm dùng cách tẩm ướp tự nhiên thịt với các gia vị khác như ớt, gừng, đặc biệt là mắc khén,hạt dổi - một loại hạt tiêu rừng và một số gia vị khác được khai thac phục vụ chế biến món ăn của người dân tộc thiểu số vùng cao Tây Bắc. Các gia vị này thậm chí còn thấy nguyên trên từng thanh thịt. Món thịt trâu gác bếp này được chế biến hoàn toàn tự nhiên, không có chất bảo quản nhưng vẫn để dự trữ được hàng năm trời.
Chúng tôi muốn giới thiệu đặc sản “ Thịt trâu gác bếp” này đến Quý khách đã từng thưởng thức nhưng chưa có điều kiện quay lại Điện biên hoặc quý khách chưa có điều kiện để lên thăm Điện Biên Phủ ,Quý khách có thể ngồi tại nhà nhưng vẫn có điều kiện thưởng thức món thịt trâu gác bếp & những hương vị núi rừng .

----------


## dung89

Đã nghe danh món này mà chưa được thử, chắc giống thịt bò khô

----------

